# Two Basic questions from a first-timer



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

1. I've had the App for over a year and never used it. Finally decided to give it a shot yesterday. Was surprised how well it went except for a minor issue with a Amazon pickup locker. 
Does the block time take into consideration the loading time and travel to first delivery? If so I was an hour late. Took me nearly 30 minutes to get to first delivery, which was normal GPS arrival time. 

2. Does Amazon take into consideration your home address and attempt to get you to an area that ends fairly close to where you live? I was given a block near where I live so I was wondering if this was just a coincedence.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> 1. I've had the App for over a year and never used it. Finally decided to give it a shot yesterday. Was surprised how well it went except for a minor issue with a Amazon pickup locker.
> Does the block time take into consideration the loading time and travel to first delivery? If so I was an hour late. Took me nearly 30 minutes to get to first delivery, which was normal GPS arrival time.
> 
> 2. Does Amazon take into consideration your home address and attempt to get you to an area that ends fairly close to where you live? I was given a block near where I live so I was wondering if this was just a coincedence.


Amazon delivery times are often unreasonable especially if you hit a snag along the way but if you're familiar with an area you can make it work depending on time of day, traffic. Keep your expectations low.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

This is uber people not amazon people..try two doors down to the left


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> This is uber people not amazon people..try two doors down to the left


Try reading the category. I see why you are driving rideshare.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Try reading the category. I see why you are driving rideshare.


move along jethro....


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> move along jethro....


He did have a point, this is the Flex forum...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> He did have a point, this is the Flex forum...


who are you? the forum police? 99.9% of the forum is for drivers ...go troll somewhere else


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> who are you? the forum police? 99.9% of the forum is for drivers ...go troll somewhere else


That's right, for drivers.

This is the Amazon Flex Driver's subforum.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

1. You're a moron....

2. You are still a moron

Move along


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I appreciate you guys having my back with the Uber troll! Funny thing though....my questions haven't been answered :smiles:.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Block time is based on distance to first drop and number of drops, does not take into account loading time or the time needed to return to the warehouse if you have non-deliverable packages.

Amazon could care less how far they send you from your home. Routes are assigned randomly based on the order drivers arrive at the warehouse (first driver gets first rack, second driver gets next rack, etc.) If you got a block that sent you towards home, you got lucky this time.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> Block time is based on distance to first drop and number of drops, does not take into account loading time or the time needed to return to the warehouse if you have non-deliverable packages.
> 
> Amazon could care less how far they send you from your home. Routes are assigned randomly based on the order drivers arrive at the warehouse (first driver gets first rack, second driver gets next rack, etc.) If you got a block that sent you towards home, you got lucky this time.


A couple helpful hints is that try to get to the warehouse at the front end of the time they allow you inside, if you get there late you can end up losing a half hour for sure.

secondly as mentioned above they really don't gauge it by where you live, although it's not policy ,you can talk to other drivers and see where they're going and switch your racks so that you're going to a better area that's closer to your home. A lot of times it depends on who's using the racks and how flexible they are with you.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

*1. Does the block time take into consideration the loading time and travel to first delivery? If so I was an hour late. Took me nearly 30 minutes to get to first delivery, which was normal GPS arrival time.*

No. Your block time starts right after you swipe to finish after you have scanned your packages. I have heard the app that calculates routes pads 30 minutes extra for random events like traffic, etc. Driving 30-60 min to your "first" deliver is common.

*2. Does Amazon take into consideration your home address and attempt to get you to an area that ends fairly close to where you live? I was given a block near where I live so I was wondering if this was just a coincidence. *

No. It was coincidence. Fun when it happens though.


----------

